# Decals for the new Creature Kit?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I was just wondering is there going to be decals included in the new Creature kit for the shirt print worn by his victim? I saw the build up and the pattern looks pretty complicated.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's a paisley pattern. 










I don't know exactly what color the original top was. It's usually depicted as being red or reddish. The color publicity photos of Julie and the Creature show her wearing the white, one-piece swim suit.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah. It would be a nightmare to paint!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A potential problem with decals is that a lot of the aftermarket stuff does not use white or a white background... hence they can't print just the pattern.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I am going with this version of the swimsuit, easier to paint.

http://images4.alphacoders.com/152/152918.jpg


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

If i'm not mistaken that design on the promotional buildup you see is hand painted gentlemen


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

it is...

I've painted some patterns before and its not as hard as it looks... but its not fun either.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

PRETTY sure this kit will also feature the mini AFM, so I'm certain Dave (Fisher, who painted the prototype) will break it down in easy to follow steps. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah, even a stencil would help! I'm lazy!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats just it... a stencil is more work than just painting it... I would block out the line parts of the design first, then fill in the repeating pattern. After that, go back and do the detail in the center of the patterns and touch up. The figure should be large enough this will not be impossible, and yet small enough so you aren't painting something enormous in surface area.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

It's probably too late to suggest this to Moebius but if it was engraved into that parts it would be a lot easier than trying to transfer it via a stencil. And even it you weren't inclined to paint the pattern on, the engraving would show some sort of pattern just by light and shadows.

I still find myself admiring Mr. Fisher's work on this build, just amazing. 

Tory


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going with the white bathing suit 

I'm really looking forward to this kit


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You could paint it white but the figure is wearing a different suit than the white one used in the publicity photos and seen earlier in the movie. The red top/white shorts do match the end of the movie, which the kit is based on.


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

I totally forgot about that


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

David Fisher did paint it, and we had thought of doing another booklet, but it never came to pass. As far as decals, none are in the kit for the pattern on the top. I do have a feeling someone will do them though!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

I can paint the pattern just need some good reffrence


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Moebius said:


> David Fisher did paint it, and we had thought of doing another booklet, but it never came to pass. As far as decals, none are in the kit for the pattern on the top. I do have a feeling someone will do them though!


That would be great!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I spoke to Terry at AFM earluier this week and he told me Dave HAS done a build article on the Creature that will appear in the next issue! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## Jettdude (Nov 7, 2012)

*What is AFM.....*

and where do I find it?

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AFM Amazing Figure Modeler magazine. Available in book stores, mail order...


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to challenge paisley with hand paint.
Is there the person having whom or a detailed image?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I found several good shots with a general online image search. It would be easy enough to make a screen cap too


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

You have mail Yasutoshi.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Post pics please!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

This is one of the reasons why I had said the bathing suit would have been a better outfit choice. 

More iconic as well.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I guess people can argue either way. I like the actual movie suit depicted in the kit. Its not that big of a deal to paint, I don't think.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,Rick.
I drew a design with a writing brush and a toothpick.
It is very difficult for me.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done Yasutoshi! Bravo!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow!!


----------



## captainmarvel1957 (Jun 28, 2012)

Remarkable!


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful work!!! Well done.


----------

